# من انهرده مفيش حاجه اسمها الويندوز وقع



## سامح روماني2 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

من انهرده مفيش حاجه اسمها الويندوز وقع 

عندك مفتاح في الكيبورد اسمه f8

المفتاح يخلصك من المشاكل وكمان من الشاشه الزرقا المزعجه دي 

اولا اعمل ريستارت للجهاز واضغط كل شويه علي f8

هتطلع لك شويه خيارات اختار الاختيار السابع منهم 

واستني شويه والجهاز هيبقي زي الفل 

اذكروني في صلواتكم 

ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامح
​


----------



## b3bo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومة يا سامح


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

